# Spiders and Chateaux: A week in the Loire valley



## User (20 Sep 2011)




----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2011)

A nice read TMN! Interesting that you saw eye to eye with the taxidermist and even better that you felt none of your cycling companions needed to get stuffed. The hotel pic is 'distressed' - the sort of look that a lot of people would pay good money to live in... You need to post links to the GPS and all the maps so that the 'speedy peloton' can whizz over there one Friday and suss things out! 
Well done - happy cycling.


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the lovely report! Looking forward to seeing more pictures later ...

T


----------



## Shaun (20 Sep 2011)

Pictures added back in ...


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2011)

Wow - great photos, User13710!

T 


P.S. ... and Admin is a star


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

Even better as illustrated prose!
Good ole Shaun - you ought to try messing about with websites sometime, mate - I'm sure it would work out ok for you.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2011)

Wonderful photos and a great read, thanks for sharing!

Oh, and you're going to LOVE the orbea when it arrives.  It doesn't _quite_ go up hills on its own but you can sit there and pretend it does


----------



## perplexed (21 Sep 2011)

I love the Loire area. We were there a year or two ago, pottering round this lovely village. It was bathed in that warm, rich, golden evening sunlight, and there wasn't a car to be seen.

All of a sudden, a large peloton of 30 plus cyclists swept through on what must have been a club run. They were going at a fair lick, and there were quite a number of the more mature cyclists amongst them. There was just the swish of tyres and air movement, otherwise all was quiet.

Great stuff, your account reminded me of it!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2011)

^ Cyclists around there are a Loire unto themselves...


----------



## perplexed (22 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> ^ Cyclists around there are a Loire unto themselves...



Ha!

Very good.


----------



## fenfirsttimer (25 Sep 2011)

Really enjoyed reading your report of your holiday - sounds like it was good fun! Thanks for posting it with the pics - very strange eye balls!

Particularly enjoyed the bit about the spider


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2011)

Just found this TMN. Sounds like great fun. Good on ya!


----------



## theclaud (29 Oct 2011)

rich p said:


> *Just found this* TMN. Sounds like great fun. Good on ya!



Me too. Nice write-up Jenny. I'm not going there, though, if they have giant bike-lassoing, hitchhiking
jersey-spiders.


----------

